# IDEB 2006 Defence Exhibition Slovak Republic pictures



## armyreco (May 7, 2006)

Hello Guys,

Visit my photographs report about the IDEB 2006, Defence Exhibition to Slovak Republic.

http://www.armyrecognition.com/Russe/Slovaquie/IDEB/IDEB_2006/IDEB_2006_Defence_Exbition_Pictures_gallery_1.htm

http://www.armyrecognition.com/Russe/Slovaquie/IDEB/IDEB_2006/IDEB_2006_Defence_Exbition_Pictures_gallery_2.htm

Greetings.

Alain


----------



## Bombardier (May 7, 2006)

Excellent Pictures mate


----------



## Reloader (May 9, 2006)

Alain - top quality images!


----------

